# Preseason Game Thread: Seattle @ Portland, Wed. October 12th, 2005 7:00 PM PSD



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Radio only tonight.

You can hear the game on 750 KXL (or in Spanish) on KXMG: "Magia 1150"

I'm looking forward to this. First glimpse at our young core!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

is 750 broadcasted in the portland area or all over oregon?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

it's a powerful station, and in other places in Oregon, there are other AM stations that carry the "Blazer Broadcasting Network" -- I believe blazers.com has that info.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:banana:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

WebZen said:


> Here's the link to the live radio stream for 750 KXL


That link won't work once the game starts.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

According to the pre-pregame show, tentative starting lineup for the Blazers:

Theo
Zach
Darius
Charles Smith (!)
Flair


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Zidane said:


> is 750 broadcasted in the portland area or all over oregon?


Once the sun goes down you can pick up KXL usually with out (too much of) a problem anywhere in the state of Oregon.

You will need a halfway decent AM radio to do it though.

What city are you in? 

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Radio_Broadcast_Listing010816.html

There's a list of affiliates.

Keep in mind not all affiliates may carry preseason games.

The 2 big stations that carry Blazer games are KXL on 750, and KPNW in Eugene on 1120. KPNW doesn't carry preseason games though (at least, last time I checked.)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

KXL just switched to their night time power and pattern, so if you just lost the signal (and were listening in the fringe coverage area), that's what happened.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am stuck at work and don't even have the ability to listen to the radio. Please Please Please Please Please post throughout the game and give me your observations, I am so needing a Blazer fix, and I'm getting screwed by my job. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

So, that's what that crazy whine and flash-static thingy was... And now my signal sounds like crap! Augh! Oh well.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

hasoos said:


> :banana:


 :yes:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

thylo said:


> I am stuck at work and don't even have the ability to listen to the radio. Please Please Please Please Please post throughout the game and give me your observations, I am so needing a Blazer fix, and I'm getting screwed by my job.
> 
> Thanks everyone


I'll try...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Antonio Harvey is 4 questions into his interview with Bob Weiss... I miss Mike Rice *so much* right now. Harvey will get better... only because if he's any worse, he'd be talking *backwards*. I've heard high schoolers interview people for cable access shows better than this.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree, Harvey is no where near the caliber of Mike Rice. He sounded like a 5 year old reading off of cue cards.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> So, that's what that crazy whine and flash-static thingy was... And now my signal sounds like crap! Augh! Oh well.


Try turning the radio. You might be able to get it back.

Where are you located?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, I moved my AM antenna, and the sound got much better. I just like to complain. 

Actually, I'm in SW right up against the hills. Not the worst place for KXL, but not always the best (since I'm in an apartment complex, I'm in a big concrete block). Luckily, I'll probably be moving to Laurelhurst, which seems to get a little better reception.

EDIT: Some actual content -- From Mark Mason's Mouth:

Seattle Starting 5:
Rashard Lewis
Reggie Evans
Robert Swift
Ray Allen
Luke Ridnour

Blazers Starting 5:
Darius Miles
Ruben Patterson
Theo Ratliff
Charles Smith
Sebastian Telfair

Tip off in mere moments. Theo Ratliff addresses the crowd... looking forward to having a great season. Even though Mark announced Theo, Joel ran out on the court... looks like there's some wrinkles to work out.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Tipoff -- Joel Przybilla versus Swift, Swift wins.
Ridnour scores first, after several botched plays on both ends. Everybody's missing shots for the Blazers (Telfair, Miles, Smith have all shot). Ruben's taking on Evans, and has a foul. Smith just picked up a foul trying to keep up with Ray Allen w/o the ball. Allen scores, and it's 4-0 with 2 minutes gone.

Telfair uses his speed, drives and scores, then Ruben bothers Ridnour in the backcourt, causing a SEA turnover. Telfair drives again, but misses this time. Przy has a block now on Evans.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Patterson drove on Evans and scores. Ridnour bothered again, but it's not a SEA turnover (just knocked out of bounds by a Blazer). Miles picks up a foul. Allen's hot, hits a 3. 7-4 SEA.

Telfair is handling the ball a lot. Przy saved a broken play with a rebound. Running the play again, Miles misses, and PRzy is fouled on the rebound, so the Blazers get it again. Miles was bumped by Lewis so we inbound again! Sweet pass from Telfair to Ruben, who drives and scores (and is fouled). 7-6... the free throw is good (foul was on Lewis, his 2nd). 7-7.

Pressure in the back court, turnover! Miles called for a moving pick! (lame!) that's his second. Outlaw comes in for Miles.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Blazers 7-7 Sonics


1stQ with 7 mins left...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Telfair misses a 3. Ruben may have turned his ankle a bit, but is walking it off. Outlaw drives, avoids the charge, and gets a foul on Evans. Hits the first free throw, and a timeout is taken.

I suppose I should be more general in my summary, huh? :banana: I guess I'm just excited, and need the outlet.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't believe it's finally here!

I'm gonna go cry in a corner (from joy)

Outlaw 4 quick points! I love this!!!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

6 boards for Joel in 7 minutes... I know it's only preseason, but we gotta keep this guy


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Travis hits the second free throw. 9-7 POR. Lots of pressure in the backcourt early on. Charles Smith rebounds. Harvey mentions the high energy and pressure. Outlaw hits a fadeaway jumper. It sounds like he's doing well. SEA scores on an alley-oop.

Przybilla has 6 boards (3 offensive) already in the 1st quarter. Smith's being aggressive, but has missed his shots.

Ray Allen has 7, and has tied the game at 11. Przy's missing a contact lens, so his shot might not be so good right now. Przy comes out, Ratliff enters, and we have another timeout.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

16-15 Seattle


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Zach and Jarret Jack are now both in. Blazers have been ice cold, Reggie Evans is 3-4 at the Foul Line... it's now 16-13. Jack passes to Ratliff, and he gets his first 2. Good court vision, says Harvey.

Jack to Smith, who penetrates, hits the shot and is fouled. Looks like Jack's running the offense quite well. It seems like there's a sudden bump in energy. Smith hits the FT, and it's 18-16. Smith fouls Allen, which is his 2nd, I believe.

Zach hasn't touched the ball yet, so I can't say how he's been doing.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Webster's first minutes as a Blazer!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Jack's tenacious -- getting his own rebounds on misses, blocking shots, etc. But he just got called for an offensive foul (*this* is his 2nd). Now he's out, and Webster is in.

Allen misses a 3, Outlaw saves to Ratliff. Let's see how Webster does. Jack splits a double team and is fouled. Looks like his ankle is doing okay.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I feel like a jerk for saying this, but Antonio Harvey is awful. I know it's early, but it is going to be a long season for poor Wheels.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Jack makes 1 free throw, Krhyapa in (for who?).

Webster hits his first shot! It's 21-18!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

lol this thread is huge lots of people looking at it.how did the sonics react to nm coming onto the court.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Flip Murray hits, and Blazers have last possession of the 1st.

10 seconds. Jack around a pick, takes a 3, misses. Loose ball tipped around, 1st quarter ends. Blazers lead 21-20 after 1.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Harvey is painful. UGH. I'd rather not have an analyst. Give Harvey the Anne Shatz(SP) role... but please... no more.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Dog food commerical mentions "small, firm stools". I'm laughing like a 12 year-old. I've totally lost my mind. Time to get a sandwich.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Harvey should be seen, not heard. He has a voice for Silent Film.

Jack turns it over in the back court, fouls Ridnour... he hits both, and it's 22-21 SEA.

Randolph looking to score. hits the baseline fade! 23-22 POR


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Harvey has a boring voice

I would rather have Annie

Hey Paxson should be available???


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Murry's on Webster, misses. Gets his miss, drives baseline, and jams it.

Randolph with the ball, back to Jack, time runs out. We need to work on our plays, and how to properly pace the offense.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Viktor misses a shot, fouls on the rebound. Harvey's right; they're playing out of control -- 3 TOs in the quarter already.

Moore dunks the ball. 26-23 SEA w/ 9:40 left 2nd quarter.

Jack's looking for Nate's commands almost every time up. Takes a jumper, and hits. Randolph gets a steal, Collison fouls him. Randolph sounds like he's doing okay. Bassy's back in.

Miles hits a 20 footer right side. 27-26 POR.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man, for a preseason game this thread is HUGE. These mistakes should pretty much be cleared up by the season opener. I mean the team has only been learning plays for the past week or so? I'd say they're doing pretty good. Nice to hear Webster, and Zach are doing good.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ridnour can't handle Telfair, fouls him on the drive. Time out. Now I'm *really* getting a sandwich. The kid on the radio commercial sounds better than Harvey... he's 6.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

anyone else listening live?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Zidane said:


> anyone else listening live?


I am


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jack sounds like he's making some rookie mistakes (which is understandable), but lets see how long those last under coach Nate.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm listening to it as well, Zidane.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Listening live. Reading this thread. Doing homework. Oh yeah... and drinking a beer.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

This thread is my only lifeline to the game.

I left to check out some other threads, and I swear I heard crickets!

The party is right here. :banana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Paxil said:


> Listening live. Reading this thread. Doing homework. Oh yeah... and drinking a beer.


Except for the homework part, we're doing the exact same thing right now. It's almost like we're soul mates...


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm going to starve until half-time. Okay, we're back.

8:31 left in the half.

Telfair, is hogging the ball a little bit. Another 24 second violation.

Miles is running the floor well: got a rebound and ran the fast break, got fouled. He shot 60% FT last season. He hits both. Not bad at all. 29-26 POR.

More backcourt pressure, but SEA breaks it, and they get a foul (Mikey Moore)... but they didn't say on who. Harvey's prattling. Make it stop. Moore hits both.

Webster's baseline 3 is off. He's human, after all. Gets a rebound off of SEA's missed shot. Great interior passing on the break ends with a Miles dunk. 31-28 POR.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man I hate school..random I know, but I hate it. Other than for girls there is no reason to go. My teachers cram so much homework it isn't even funny. 

History Speech Tomorrow
Tell 2 memorized poems in Spanish infront of the class tomorrow

Prewrite due on Monday for english
Science and English Essays due next friday..and i have companie over this weekend.


BTW!


GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Except for the beer part, we're doing the exact same thing right now. It's almost like we're soul mates...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Johan Petro didn't have his jersey on before he came in?

Weirdo.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazers 31 sonics 28


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

If you like my work, rep me, baby. My fingers are literally crackling.

Randolph misses a jumper, Evans rebounds. Evans is pretty dang good in this game -- picks, rebounds, toughness. He's mentioned a lot in this game.

Ruben back in for Zach. Seattle's rookie forgot to put his jersey on when he checked in for Moore. Oops!

Allen misses a 3 -- Webster's pass to Telfair hits him in the back. Sheed laughs. Oops.

Lewis loses the ball, fast break, Webster's shot blocked by SEA's rook, but Webster gets it back. Evans lost the rebound from Miles's miss, but there's only 2 on the shot clock. Joel's coming back in, I believe. Time out.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

They nickname Harvey "'Tone"

Webster's turnaounrd at the shotclock buzzer is off, but Petro had Przybilla in a headlock, so it's a foul.

A play's happening, but Wheels is talking about something else. Fifth team foul for SEA, Miles will shoot. Lewis commits 3rd foul. Miles misses both. UGH!

More pressure, Evans clears out on the SEA miss.

Miles misses a jumper, Ridnour rebounds. He's doing okay, too. Allen versus Patterson. Joel went to help, got called for a foul. Ridnour hits a jumper top of the key. 31-30 Blazers.

Telfair gets another foul on Evans (3rd foul). Evans is mad. Telfair makes 1st, Miles gets rebound on second! Nice job. Webster misses a 22ft jumper.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Man I hate school..random I know, but I hate it. Other than for girls there is no reason to go. My teachers cram so much homework it isn't even funny.
> 
> History Speech Tomorrow
> Tell 2 memorized poems in Spanish infront of the class tomorrow
> ...


No worries. 

Once you hit the workforce, it's smooth sailing. You won't have to do ANYTHING but sit areound and watch hoops in the evening.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Przybilla geta foul battling with Evans. Those two will go 4 rounds tonight. Evans misses the first, makes the 2nd. 32-31 POR.

Telfair carries the ball. This isn't And1, kids. 10 Blazer turnovers already, 6 this quarter! UGH!

Rashard Lewis scores -- 33-32 SEA. Telfair is being Damon: penetrating, missing shots. I'm not terribly impressed. Miles misses a Webster pass. Webster's done that a couple of times. SEA scores in the chaos, even though Przy makes another block.

2:48 left 35-32 SEA. Timeout (20sec)... but there's a commerical anyway. That's lame.

We need to get under control. If we can do that, we'll recover.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

The homework load has definitely increased... pisses me off because I have to help my 7 year old son with his homework and yet I didn't have ANY homework all through highschool. I don't get it. I especially hate the 'build a replica of a covered wagon' type of homework... with no instructions. (Like a 7 year old can do that)


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Pryz block... Miles scores!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

anyone foul out yet? i was making french fries and a sandwich.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Good, it was full Timeout. We're ice cold. Rick Brunson's in for SEA. It's nice to see him playing ball. Smith's back in.

Telfair's passing more, looks like Nate said something. But once again, lots of play, not a lot of shooting. Another 24 seconds with no shot, SEA scores -- 37-32.

Miles hits another jumper. If he's going to hit it, let him take charge, I say.

Przy blocks a dunk! Miles gets a fastbreak layup! He's got 10!

Brunson succumbs to Telfair pressure, and fouls him after a Telfair steal. Nice! Free throws for Telfair... makes both! Blazers back in the lead 38-37!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Allen score, 39-38 SEA.

Telfair, nice pass to Patterson cutting... Evans fouls Ruben (his 4th!) -- he probably won't play the 2nd half. Since Rad and Pot and Fort are all out, he stays in.

Patterson hits both free throws. Good on him! 40-39 POR.

Brunson turns it over... Miles misses fastbreak jumper, but SEA botches the rebound out of bounds. 9 SEA turnovers already. 2-for-1 opportunity for POR...

Miles misses, but Portland gets the ball back on another botched SEA rebound attempt. Portland's energy is much better after the time out. Good to see Nate have that kind of influence.

Telfair holding, corssover, show and go turns into a traveling call. Crowd doesn't like the call, Harvey doesn't either, but who knows? I can't *see* his feet move. Time out SEA. Jack wants to come in for defensive purposes.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, last play of the half, Seattle has the ball. I want a dang sandwich. Ridnour comes in, so Jack comes in. Rid and Brunson are both in (I guess so they can *both* turn it over). Rashard Lewis scores, and it's 41-40 Seattle at the half.... i think.


Whew! What a game! :cheers:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

basketball is fastpaced i just realized that second ago it was 32-31 then al of a sudden its scoring time ago lol guess im too used to baseball and football.cant wait for regular season i got white seats at the first blazers home game not sure who it is had to use alot of my savings for the first game hope its worth it.


----------



## WebZen (Oct 10, 2005)

HearToTemptYou said:


> That link won't work once the game starts.


I just went directly to the link I posted to KXL and it worked just fine during the game.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Subway girl was stoned, so my sandwich took 15 minutes to make. But spicy Italian with lettuce, spicy mustard, and peppercinis... sweet sweet heartburn.

Okay, time for the second half!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Subway girl was stoned, so my sandwich took 15 minutes to make. But spicy Italian with lettuce, spicy mustard, and peppercinis... sweet sweet heartburn.
> 
> Okay, time for the second half!


Do they still have the bacon, chicken cheddar melts? Those were to die for.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Turnovers to start the game on both sides. SEA has all new lineup in. Alex Scales is in, drives and score and is fouled by Miles. Chaos. Misses foul shot.

POR has original starting 5 in. Telfair doesn't bother to shoot with 3 left on the 24. ANOTHER 24 sec violation. 15 TO's for 14 SEA points. UGH!!

Wilkens hits a jumper, SEA all of a sudden up by 5.

Telfair dribbles, dribles, shoots, misses. I'm worried. Nate wants a timeout. Sounds like Nate's not happy either. Time to knock some heads.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Blazers ball -- Telfair passes immediately. Good job. Smith makes a move, fouled by Scales as the play broke down. Telfair out. Jack in. Nate furious.

Blake and Dixon are MIA for playing time. Missed shot, Przy thrown around, fouled. 2nd SEA team foul (on Wilkens). POR still hasn't scored.

Jack to Miles, who misses. Blah. This sandwich would taste better with some offense from POR.

Murray misses his 3, Patterson with the rebound. Jack fouled by Murray. Though the Blazers are out of sync, SEA is fouling a lot. Miles cuts, fouled by Wilkens. 4 team fouls with 9:22 remaining in the 3rd.

Harvey is Captain obvious.

Patterson drives, misses, fouled (5th team foul!) Ruben is 3 of 3 so far... and now he's 5-5! That's nice to see!

45-42 SEA.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Collison scores.

Miles against Wilkens, to Smith who HITS A THREE! W00T!

Wilkens scores on an offensive rebound, 49-45 SEA. 8 minutes left.

Smith misses another 3, but Przy rebounds, calls timeout as he falls out of bounds. Good job. Now, if we can just MAKE A SHOT!

Harvey is reminiscing about his glory days... with the Bill Fitch Clippers. Oh God, hang me now.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Subway girl was stoned, so my sandwich took 15 minutes to make. But spicy Italian with lettuce, spicy mustard, and peppercinis... sweet sweet heartburn.
> 
> Okay, time for the second half!


 If you went to the one on 82nd, I may know the girl that was stoned.

Of course, I won't mention any names though...

Heh heh heh...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Finally got the game through the NBA.com audio free pre-season set up....

If anyone can't find it on the radio... just head there and it's on the left side of the page under audio blah blah.

Sounds like as soon as I turned on the game we've been sucking wind tho.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

The home cooking crew is running the clock without players on the floor. They want out.

Joel has 9 rebounds already (6 offensive). Misses a shot, rebounds, next shot block by Swfit. At least he got another rebound, right?

Scales misses a 3, Collison flies out of bounds with the ball, doesn't call a time out. Portland ball.

7 minutes left. Jack misses a jumper, jumpball on the rebound between Przy and Scales. Joel's blue collar. I love his work so far tonight. Przy wins to Jack (if he'd lost, I'd have been worried).

Smith and Przy with the pick and roll, Przy scores and is fouled! :cheers:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone else using gamecast and following the stats too?

"http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=251012022"


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Man I hate school..random I know, but I hate it. Other than for girls there is no reason to go. My teachers cram so much homework it isn't even funny.
> 
> History Speech Tomorrow
> Tell 2 memorized poems in Spanish infront of the class tomorrow
> ...


Wait till you hit College.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

OntheRocks said:


> Anyone else using gamecast and following the stats too?


I think most of us are listening on the radio.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Joel misses the FT, but has been working on them.

Dixon is in, tips ball away from Scales out of bounds (SEA ball). Petro's in for Swift. Has his jearsy on. Improvement comes in small steps.

Petro against Przy, but missed everything. 24 sec violation on SEA. Good job, Joel.

Miles to Jack FOR 3! W00T W00T! 50-49 POR!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I think most of us are listening on the radio.


Well yeah, Im listening on the internet radio and watching gamecast w/ the stats.. you know.. both em'

yea for Jarrett's 3pt!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Jack with 2 straight 3s!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

2 FTs for Powell in SEA makes it 51-50 SEA.

Jack's playing meaningful minutes in the 3rd. Hits another 3!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Jack said he was going to surprise people with his 3-point shooting. Count me as surprised!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Does anyone need me to be typing? If not, I'll stop.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah, I'm definitely impressed with Jack . . . He hits another 3-pointer.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Couple threes from Jack... alright!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Does anyone need me to be typing? If not, I'll stop.


Look at how many people are reading this thread!

I'm sure you're a big reason why.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Dixon misses a 3, a foul called on the rebound by Randolph. Previously, SEA scored. Sorry for the missing post. I was wondering actually if I was preventing discussion in the thread! 

Anyway, Randolph is in, Outlaw's in for Patterson. Randolph's shooting 2... hits the first! Time out SEA. 4:08 left in the 3rd, 56-53 POR.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm liking Jack a lot already!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Randolph hits the 2nd. 57-53 POR.

Brunson's pressured. Lots of pressure in this game. Wilkens versus Outlaw, but the shot's long. Jack gets the ball, finds Outlaw! Lots of hustle out there. That's awesome to hear!

Foul away from the ball on SEA. 18-23 for the Blazers, and Randolph will shoot two more...

Zach hits both! 59-53 POR. Biggest lead for either side.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I haven't been listening (or reading) for the whole game, but it sure sounds as though the Blazers are holding their own. 59-53 Blazers after Z-Bo's free throws.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Antonio Harvey isn't THAT bad - I mean, he's listenable. At least he's not the unbelievable homer that Mike Rice is/was.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Randolph is hustling big time, going back to being that scrapper on the offensive boards. He gets a loose ball foul, and will go back to the line AGAIN! He's already 5-5.

Randolph hits both (7-7). Felix scores, and it's 61-55 POR.

Illegal pick called (by a rookie official) on Juan Dixon. D'oh!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Zach seems to be doing well this quarter...8 in the Qtr....Nice. 

:banana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Public Defender said:


> Antonio Harvey isn't THAT bad - I mean, he's listenable. At least he's not the unbelievable homer that Mike Rice is/was.


I don't like him that much but I have to remember that he's pretty much a rookie commentator. I think he'll improve with time. It's not like he has a horribly screechy voice or anything uncorrectable.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

It sounds a little bit like Seattle is giving major playing time to the scrubs while the Blazers are playing - basically - the starters? I mean who's Felix? Meanwhile, Portland's playing Randolph and Ratliff... ok but I guess Dixon and Jack are in, too.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmm...i might have to get League Pass on the radio..(comes on Sirius for free...might subscribe)....I have league pass at home....but I always am stuck in traffic.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Steal by Randolph! Randolph over Felix with the Jumper! He's got ten, it's 63-55 POR.

Felix loses the ball! Ratliff recovers. Dixon tries a 3 that's blocked. Powell misses the layup, but is fouled by Theo. It's getting energetic out there, but Portland seems to have finally warmed u. Harvey's showing strides even from quarter to quarter. Powell hits one, Harvey cries out in pain... rim cries out in pain. Bad shot!

Randolph feels it. pass to Jack who misses a 3. But he passed it!

Felix over Randolph... Maybe he jumps really high. 63-58.

Juan misses a 3, Felix gets the rebound, and they'll run the clock for the last shot. Brunson vs Jack. Petro misses the shot, Theo with the rebound.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Public Defender said:


> It sounds a little bit like Seattle is giving major playing time to the scrubs while the Blazers are playing - basically - the starters? I mean who's Felix? Meanwhile, Portland's playing Randolph and Ratliff... ok but I guess Dixon and Jack are in, too.


They have to...who else is going to play in there at those positions?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers lead by 5 after three quarters of play!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I wanna see (or hear) 

Jack
Martell 
Miles
Randolph
and Theo

See how that goes...TElfair seemed to be struggling from the box score, etc.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Xericx,

It's free on what? Sirius? What's that?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OntheRocks said:


> Xericx,
> 
> It's free on what? Sirius? What's that?


Satellite radio...they have an NBA channel or a bunch of them...never tried it..I was thinking of subscribing...10-12 bucks a month...other stations too..


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

OntheRocks said:


> Xericx,
> 
> It's free on what? Sirius? What's that?


It's one of the satellite radio services.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

All right... time for the home stretch. We're shooting horribly, but shot FT's very well: 10-11 from the line.

Webster and Telfair in. Mateen Cleeves and Moore in.

Instantly a foul on Outlaw (his 1st). This may be a long quarter. Telfair with a foul on Cleeves. Refs will be trying to make up this quarter. Darn.

Outlaw misses, but Randolph gets the rebound. Webster misses, Zach gets another rebound! Okay, so we can't shoot, but Zach's working!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Joel's been a MONSTER on the boards!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm a little nervous about Webster. He hit his first shot, and since then he's missed everything.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Scales hits a shot, 63-60 POR. Zach needs to work the O.

Telfair to Randolph for the jumper! 12 for Zach! Webster steals, but misses the jumper! Telfair gets the rebound. Harvey implies this game is important. I hit my head on the desk.

Telfair misses a 3 at the shot clock buzzer. More bad management. After a SEA miss, Telfair wraparound no look to Webster for the dunk! Sonics want time out!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

12 turovers after 3 quarters. Should be ahead by a lot more imltho


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sounds like a good crowd on hand, but you can never really tell from the way it sounds. (A good producer can make the game sound however they want).


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Telfair no look ----> webster dunk... mmmmm so good. :banana: 

Oh That Play Sounded Dope! I Want A Visual Replay Now! 


:clap:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, I expect Portland's producer is good at making a crowd seem larger... previous experience and all. But this does feel bigger than normal.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

67-60 POR, Seattle with the ball... Felix blocked by Theo, but Cleaves hits a 3. D'OH! :curse: 

Webster to Telfair, to Outlaw for 3?! Well, it's pre-season.

Ratliff gets the rebound on a Felix miss. Telfair fouled on the fastbreak. Webster misses a 3. But he's getting looks. Looks like he's at least as good as DA (2-9).

telfair lobs to Outlaw for the 2 handed NASTY dunk! :banana: :banana:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Jesus all this footage, I hope we get to see all these telfair to whoever dunks.

w00t w00t


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

SEA scores...

Randolph hits the jumper in a chaotic play! 14 (4-5 FG 6-6 FT) NICE!

Defense chants are rowdy. But Scales hits a jumper as the defender backed off. So much for the chants.

Telfair to Randolph! Top of the key jumper! What injury?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Yeah, I expect Portland's producer is good at making a crowd seem larger... previous experience and all. But this does feel bigger than normal.


Tickets were cheap I think...plus people are EXCITED about the young blazers. Got rid of the headcases!
:banana: 

I know a lot of people from other boards going....my dad's there! :clap:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Ummm, I think it's safe to say that Zach looks pretty good, no?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Zach Is Back!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Felix loses the ball to Ratliff! Timeout!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I wish we were doing this against Seattle's starting 5.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I'm a little nervous about Webster. He hit his first shot, and since then he's missed everything.


First game as a pro... probably just nervous so I wouldn't read too much into it


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i sold 2 tickets for 30$ that i got from the blazers.com, i was going to give them away but when my friends found out they started bidding on them lol. They were nice seats too 11th row behind the hoop


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

My GF's back, so my posts must end... Sorry guys!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Three for Webster!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

"Webster three point shot, near-side... RING IT UP!" Up by 9 with 5 minutes left to play.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

3pt Webster! W00t!


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Alright, Webster hit a 3

Oh ya, I can feel the excitement! :banana: 

:clap: LETS GO BLAZERS :clap:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Telfair for three!

Hell yeah.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I guess Telfair's feelin it now.

Just hit a long three!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Telfair : 10 pts 10 assists. :clap:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Perhaps the most exciting preseason game ever?

Heh heh heh...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Perhaps the most exciting preseason game ever?
> 
> Heh heh heh...


Well, it's the most long-awaited pre-season game I can remember. :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Perhaps the most exciting preseason game ever?
> 
> Heh heh heh...


It's been a long... long... long offseason


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

So very, very long...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> It's been a long... long... long offseason


For sure. Sounds like a great game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe time for a Time out after this?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like the Blazers are going to win tonight!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers win!

Now lets all get drunk and play ping pong!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Smith fouled with 1.1 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Game is over, Blazers win!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ALRIGHT!

Zach very effiecent tonight. Thats very nice to see. 16 points, 8 rebounds in 16 minutes. Not a lot of great shooting. Telfair 3-14, Webster 3-12, Jack 3-10. Atleast we got the W.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Blazers win!
> 
> Now lets all get drunk and play ping pong!


:cheers:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

For anyone out there that got to see the game live. Why did the blazers shoot so poorly? Did the not get many good open looks, or were they just sucking.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

just got back.
Blazers got some good looks, and there were a few bad possessions as well.
Positives for me: Joel was the Joel of last season, Zach is back, Telfair was pretty good, Charles Smith rebounded well and played good D, everyone shot FTs well.
The negatives: Dixon was terrible, Webster looked average at best, the offense wasn't too great.
Highlights of the game: When the Sonics came out of the locker room, they let three guys on to the court before the rest of the team just stopped. Johan Petro taking a minute to get out of his warmups.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> 3pt Webster!


The box score says Webster was 0-3 from three...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> The box score says Webster was 0-3 from three...


1 shot was ruled a 2 after the fact.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the crowd wasn't rowdy, nor was it big.

It did have a different "feel" than last years crowds did. Where those crowds had more of an "obligated" feel to them (meaning, fans felt obligated to be there due to cost) this crowd seemed to be more upbeat and interested in seeing the team.

It was easily under 10K (no matter what the boxscore ends up saying). It was a quiet crowd, and apparently they dubbed in the crowd noise on the radio.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


> The box score says Webster was 0-3 from three...


The shot was changed to a '2' by the time the Sonics were downcourt on the next possession. His foot was on the line.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't read this thread because I can't stand wading through multiple play-by-play posts, and I didn't have a chance to listen to the game on radio but it seems that the Blazers won the game on the offensive glass... they simply earned more possessions than the Sonics.

While it's clearly very early in the year, it's good to see the team working hard on the backboards and every win you get (especially in the preseason, when it doesn't hurt your lottery chances  ) is a good one.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This thread was a hoot to read.....A lil bit of everything; play by play, subway, homework.....


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to see zach was a scoring monster with the knee.


----------

